# con las ruedas mirando hacia arriba



## Marcin1985

Hola

Podrian explicarme la expresión en negrita, es muy rara ;-)

"  El turismo _cayó a plomo_ y quedó *con las ruedas mirando hacia arriba*"

Saludos


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Quiere decir que quedó boca arriba (o capota abajo).


----------



## Marcin1985

Pero en el sentido figurado, supongo...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Marcin1985 said:


> Pero en el sentido figurado, supongo...


 
je, je, ¿qué sentido figurado? El coche volcó, tuvo un accidente, y quedó boca arriba. 
¿O estás pensando que turismo = turista?  (me parto de risa: ¡¡lo que se puede llegar a entender!!)


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Claro, las ruedas literalmente no "miran" a ninguna parte.


----------



## Peón

*El turismo cayó abruptamente y dio un vuelco (o volcó)* (como los autos).


----------



## oa2169

aldonzalorenzo said:


> je, je, ¿qué sentido figurado? El coche volcó, tuvo un accidente, y quedó boca arriba.
> ¿O estás pensando que turismo = turista?  (me parto de risa: ¡¡lo que se puede llegar a entender!!)


 
Turismo = vehículo?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

oa2169 said:


> Turismo = vehículo?


 
Sí. Yo no uso esa palabra -digo _coche_- pero existe: 
DRAE: *turismo**.**4. *m. *automóvil de turismo.*
*automóvil** de turismo. **1. *m. *automóvil* destinado al transporte de personas, con capacidad hasta de nueve plazas, incluido el conductor.

Me gustaría saber qué entendió Marcin, por curiosidad.


----------



## Pinairun

Marcin1985 said:


> Hola
> 
> Podrian explicarme la expresión en negrita, es muy rara ;-)
> 
> " El turismo _cayó a plomo_ y quedó *con las ruedas mirando hacia arriba*"
> 
> Saludos


 

El vehículo (turismo) quedó como el que se ve en la foto de este artículo. 

Volcado, quedó volcado totalmente. 

Un saludo


----------



## Juan Miguel González

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Me gustaría saber qué entendió Marcin, por curiosidad.


 
Asumo que entendió lo mismo que yo: que el turismo (la industria turística de un país o de un lugar espécífico) dio un vuelco, cayeron sus ventas, quedó muy mal y que entonces (figuradamente) se comparaba con un vehículo que quedó con las ruedas mirando hacia arriba. 

No hay manera de que en México se entienda turismo como sinónimo de coche. En el único contexto en el que se relacionan es en el deporte del automovilismo en el que existe una categoria llamada "automóviles turismo".


----------



## oa2169

Juan Miguel González said:


> .....No hay manera de que en México se entienda turismo como sinónimo de coche.......


 
Ni en Colombia.


----------



## Vampiro

Juan Miguel González said:


> Asumo que entendió lo mismo que yo: que el turismo (la industria turística de un país o de un lugar espécífico) dio un vuelco, cayeron sus ventas, quedó muy mal y que entonces (figuradamente) se comparaba con un vehículo que quedó con las ruedas mirando hacia arriba.


Lo mismo entiendo yo.



oa2169 said:


> Ni en Colombia.


Ni en todo el Cono Sur.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Janis Joplin

Juan Miguel González said:


> No hay manera de que en México se entienda turismo como sinónimo de coche.



Ni tampoco que haya quedado con las *ruedas mirando para arriba*, ¿no crees?

Acá los vehículos se voltean y quedan patas pa'rriba.


----------



## clares3

Hola
En España, sin embargo, un turismo es un coche para particulares, lo que lo diferencia de furgones, furgonetas y camiones en general. La famosa marca SEAT es el acrónimo de *S*ociedad *E*spañola de *A*utomóviles de *T*urismo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Todavía me queda la duda de qué entendió *Marcin*...


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Pues claro, el contexto lo debe aportar Marcin para saber de que acepción estamos hablando, pero tampoco es para partirse de risa si no está hablando de un coche literalemente, y eso está más que visto.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Juan Miguel González said:


> Pues claro, el contexto lo debe aportar Marcin para saber de que acepción estamos hablando, pero tampoco es para partirse de risa si no está hablando de un coche literalemente, y eso está más que visto.


 
ok, necesitamos contexto. No tenía la más mínima intención de ofender al muchacho polaco diciendo que me partía de risa: es solo que de repente me imaginé a un turista, tumbado boca arriba, con los *brazos retorcidos como ruedas*, en una carretera... Por eso me quedé con la curiosidad de saber qué había pensado Marcin.
Perdón si alguien se molestó: venga, Juan Miguel, pelillos a la mar


----------



## Vampiro

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ok, necesitamos contexto. No tenía la más mínima intención de ofender al muchacho polaco diciendo que me partía de risa: es solo que de repente me imaginé a un turista, tumbado boca arriba, con los *brazos retorcidos como ruedas*, en una carretera... Por eso me quedé con la curiosidad de saber qué había pensado Marcin.
> Perdón si alguien se molestó: venga, Juan Miguel, pelillos a la mar


Pues nos has ofendido a todos los que no pensamos en un auto, pardiez.
_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Un *turismo*, en España, es un coche/auto común y corriente. Nada que ver que *el *turismo (actividad económica) o el turista.

No se entiende en México tampoco.

Total, que el coche/auto de marras quedó patas pa'rriba.

(Llamar al seguro, si se tiene)​


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Yo creo que el autor ha hecho un juego de palabras: turismo como fuente de ingreso de un país o zona concreta, y turismo como coche.

El turismo *cayó a plomo *(el número de turistas que visitaron la zona fueron muchísimos menos que en temporadas anteriores) por lo que el negocio quedó con las ruedas hacia arriba, es decir, en muy mala situación para una buena temporada.


----------



## clares3

Intenté en un post anterior (que cayó a manos de la moderación) hacer ver a los foreros que la frase propuesta por Marcin, en España, significa originalmente que un coche (de turismo, por oposición a uno comercial, tal como por acá lo entendemos) dio unas vueltas de campana y quedó literalmente con las ruedas hacia arriba y el techo apoyado en el suelo. Las demás interpretaciones (la industria turística se hundió y quedó metafóricamente con las ruedas hacia arriba) no dejan de ser suposiciones sin apoyo en contexto que así lo identifique. 
¿Podría Marcin aclarar si en el contexto en que vio la frase se habla de un accidente de tráfico o de una caída en el PIB debida a la caída del turismo como actividad económica?


----------



## Vampiro

clares3 said:


> ...Las demás interpretaciones (la industria turística se hundió y quedó metafóricamente con las ruedas hacia arriba) no dejan de ser suposiciones sin apoyo en contexto que así lo identifique.


Lo mismo podríamos decir de este lado del charco: Sin contexto sólo se está suponiendo que es un vehículo que quedó literalmente ruedas para arriba.
A mi jamás se me hubiera pasado por la cabeza interpretarlo así.
Por lo tanto, mientras Marcin no dé señales de vida, este problema no tiene solución.
Saludos.
_


----------



## El peruano

QUOTE=oa2169;9465224]Turismo = vehículo?[/QUOTE]


Evidentemente, cuando usamos la frase, "quedó patas arriba", "volcado", con las ruedas mirando al cielo", en una frase que no tiene nada que ver con un accidente automovilístico, o accidente de un peatón. Claramente se refiere (en sentido figurado) que el asunto del que se habla quedó en un caos, desorden, etc, etc, ... [

Me parto de la risa, literalmente, de los que hablan el idioma fluentemente y no consiguieron entender la frase .....
" El turismo _cayó a plomo_ y quedó *con las ruedas mirando hacia arriba*".

Esta frase podría ser titular (exagerado) en cualquiera de nuestros países, siendo "patas arriba", "llantas arriba", etc.

*" La visita de turistas ha disminuido drásticamente y el sector turístico está en crisis"*

*¿Costaba interpretar así?*

*¿De dónde sacan un coche?, seriedad amigos foreros, hay gente que está aprendiendo o tomando referencia a partir de lo que escribimos .... *


----------



## Lurrezko

El peruano said:


> Me parto de la risa, literalmente, de los que hablan el idioma fluentemente y no consiguieron entender la frase .....
> " El turismo _cayó a plomo_ y quedó *con las ruedas mirando hacia arriba*".
> 
> Esta frase podría ser titular (exagerado) en cualquiera de nuestros países, siendo "patas arriba", "llantas arriba", etc.
> 
> *" La visita de turistas a disminuído drásticamente y el sector turístico está en crisis"*
> 
> *¿Costaba interpretar así?*
> 
> *¿De dónde sacan un coche?, seriedad amigos foreros, hay gente que está aprendiendo o tomando referencia a partir de lo que escribimos .... *



En España el primer sentido *inequívoco* es que un turismo (un coche) volcó y quedó boca arriba; si no fuera así, toda esta controversia no se hubiera dado, obviamente. El turismo = industria turística en este contexto nos suena pillado por los pelos. En América parece que sucede todo lo contrario. Lo que no entiendo es por qué seríamos poco serios si lo interpretamos de uno u otro modo.


----------



## El peruano

aldonzalorenzo said:


> je, je, ¿qué sentido figurado? El coche volcó, tuvo un accidente, y quedó boca arriba.
> ¿O estás pensando que turismo = turista?  (me parto de risa: ¡¡lo que se puede llegar a entender!!)


 
por esto ...


----------



## Peón

clares3 said:


> Intenté en un post anterior (que cayó a manos de la moderación) hacer ver a los foreros que la frase propuesta por Marcin, en España, significa originalmente que un coche (de turismo, por oposición a uno comercial, tal como por acá lo entendemos) dio unas vueltas de campana y quedó literalmente con las ruedas hacia arriba y el techo apoyado en el suelo. Las demás interpretaciones (la industria turística se hundió y quedó metafóricamente con las ruedas hacia arriba) no dejan de ser suposiciones sin apoyo en contexto que así lo identifique.
> ¿Podría Marcin aclarar si en el contexto en que vio la frase se habla de un accidente de tráfico o de una caída en el PIB debida a la caída del turismo como actividad económica?


 
Increíble *Clares*, jamás se me hubiese ocurrido dar un alcance tan literal a la expresión. Recién ahora entiendo todo el barullo que se armó en este hilo entre los de aquí y los de allá...

(Claro que mientras el causante de todo esto no aparezca...)

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

El peruano said:


> por esto ...



A Aldonza le pareció tan descabellado que hubiera otra interpretación como descabellada os parece a los americanos la interpretación española. No creo que hubiera intención de ofender, y en todo caso ya se ha disculpado. 

En cualquier caso, y sin saber obviamente cuál es el sentido original, según la interpretación española es un titular periodístico de una página cualquiera de sucesos, y describe un hecho a secas, de manera muy gráfica y sin metáforas sujetas a interpretación, de modo que parece algo bastante plausible.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo que hace falta saber es de donde procede el texto. Sin más referencias yo lo entendería literalmente, lo que supone que el texto lo escribió alguien que utiliza la palabra *turismo* en el sentido de automóvil particular.
Pero ya se vio por este absurdo debate que en otros lugares *turismo* se refiere a esa actividad económica que se dedica al ocio y los viajes, lo que daría lugar a un sentido figurado del texto, comparando la caída de la actividad turística con un coche volcado.
Sólo conociendo la procedencia del texto podremos dirimir tal cuestión.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Yo desde España ya opiné que habla del turismo como actividad ocio-económica.

Un coche que *cae a plomo* no se queda ruedas arriba. La palabra *volcar* no aparece por ningún lado originalmente.


----------



## Mate

Buenas tardes (o noches) a todos. 

Un secretito que quiero compartir con los que aún no lo saben: si ponemos la frase "El turismo cayó a plomo y quedó con las ruedas mirando hacia arriba" así como la acabo de escribir, textual y entre comillas, en la ventanita de un buscador, nos lleva a este resultado (clic).



> *Un muerto y un herido al caer con su  coche desde un puente en Ablaña *
> 
> 
> *El mierense Ivan Argüelles, que iba de  copiloto, falleció en el acto l El vehículo se precipitó desde una  altura de 8 metros  *


Claro que si Marcin nos hubiese dicho de qué iba la cosa al abrir el tema, nos habría ahorrado bastante trabajo de deducción, y un poco de diversión también


----------



## Vampiro

Buuuuuuu…
Con lo entretenida que estaba la discusión.

_


----------



## Mate

Vampiro said:


> Buuuuuuu…
> Con lo entretenida que estaba la discusión.
> 
> _


Pero se puede seguir discutiendo el tema si así lo desean, si aquí estamos  justamente para eso. 

El hilo está abierto (reabierto).


----------



## Lurrezko

El turismo como industria también está cayendo mucho, todo hay que decirlo...


----------



## clares3

Vampiro said:


> A mi jamás se me hubiera pasado por la cabeza interpretarlo así.
> Por lo tanto, mientras Marcin no dé señales de vida, este problema no tiene solución.
> Saludos.
> _


El problema es que el problema tenía dos soluciones según a qué lado del Atlántico estuviera el lector. Los de este lado identificamos de inmediato que se hablaba de un accidente de tráfico mientras que los de allá os resistíais a una interpretación tan chocante (turismo= vehículo), y eso alargó el hilo. 
Eso  de llamar turismo a un vehículo particular procede, según mis datos, de los primeros tiempos de la dictadura (1939-1975), con todo el comercio intervenido y sin apenas importaciones; era tan inusual obtener licencia para adquirir un automóvil que se entendía que o eras un profesional (taxista, transportista, etc) o no podías querer el coche para otra cosa que para hacer turismo y así se llamó, genéricamente, a los primeros coches que compró la generación anterior a la mía.


----------



## Vampiro

A mi la denominación me parece más que curiosa, a menos que fuera una especie de elipsis por “automóvil de turismo” o algo parecido, pero la verdad… ni así.    Como habrás notado, todos los de este lado del Atlántico manifestaron su extrañeza respecto de “coche/auto = turismo”, a nadie se le pasó por la cabeza esa posibilidad.
Interesante el dato, y más interesante aún el ver cómo la falta de contexto puede llevar a interpretaciones tan disímiles.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Peón

Gracias por la información complmentaria *Clares3.*
Mirá que uno se entera de cosas curiosas en este foro, pero *automóvil = turismo*... creo que eso estaba fuera de la imaginación de casi todos nosotros.
Saludos


----------



## Bonsai8

Sin contexto, entiendo que se refiere a un automóvil del tipo "turismo" (es decir, de uso privado), y que éste, tras caer, quedó con las ruedas hacia arriba, utilizando el verbo "mirar" en el sentido de "apuntar", "señalar" o"enfocar"; está claro que las ruedas no pueden mirar literalmente hacia ningún lado, del mismo modo que los coches no pueden estar boca arriba, puesto que no tienen boca.

Que tenga o no un uso metafórico (referido al turismo como actividad económica) no cambia nada. Dadas las fechas en las que nos encontramos, puede referirse a ambas cosas...

Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Y es por eso que poner contexto es una regla del foro.


----------



## Dave_vedaus

Vampiro said:


> Lo mismo entiendo yo.
> 
> 
> Ni en todo el Cono Sur.
> Saludos.
> _


 Si es verdad que esa expresión no existe (por lo menos en Colombia), pero si pensamos que el turismo (como industria) se jodió (perdon por la expresión); podemos compararlo con un carro que se volcó (es decir, se jodió) y y es que un carro "patas" arriba, es un carro jodido. Lo que pasa es que a esta expresión hay que meterle un poco de imaginación (y malicia ingdigena) para poderla usar y que la entiendan


----------



## clares3

Hola
Ante la general sorpresa causada por esta acepción que sólo utilizamos en España y no el resto del mundo que habla español, os facilito citas recientes tomadas de la prensa:

*Accidente* entre un camión y un *turismo* en Llanes - La Nueva *España* *...*
14 Ago 2010*...* resultó herida leve hoy en un *accidente de tráfico* registrado en la N-634 en Llanes, entre un camión cisterna vacío y un *turismo*, *...*
http://www.lne.es/sucesos/2010/08/14/acci*de*nte-camion-turism... - 

Tres heridos en un *accidente* entre un *turismo* y una motocicleta en *...*

20 Ago 2010 *...* Tres personas han resultado heridas, dos graves y una leve, en un *accidente de* *tráfico* entre un *turismo* y una motocicleta en el kilómetro *...*

La mitad de los niños fallecidos en *España* por *accidente de* *...*

28 May 2010 *...* Home » Información Oficial » La mitad de los niños fallecidos en *España* por *accidente de tráfico* en 2008 eran ocupantes de un *turismo* *...*


Un *accidente de tráfico* entre un *turismo* y una mota en Tenerife se *...*
4 Jul 2010 *...* SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, 4 Jul. (EUROPA PRESS) - La colisión entre un *turismo* y una moto en Santa Cruz de Tenerife se ha saldado hoy con dos.

También os aclaro que cuando un español se refiere a su coche no habla de su turismo sino de su coche; son las autoridades (y la prensa) quienes siguen distinguiendo, a la hora de informar, entre un turismo y un camión, tranvía, tren, motocicleta, furgón, etc, para identificar a los vehículos afectados por el siniestro: el turismo invadió el sentido de marcha del camión de reparto con el que terminó chocando.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Muy claro, *clares* , ¡gracias! (Jeje, me recuerda a lo de atún claro... Calvo)


clares3 said:


> También os aclaro que cuando un español se refiere a su coche no habla de su turismo sino de su coche; son las autoridades (y la prensa) quienes siguen distinguiendo, a la hora de informar, entre un turismo y un camión, tranvía, tren, motocicleta, furgón, etc,


Concuerdo


----------



## Dr. Quizá

A cualquiera con un mínimo de interés en los coches le suena las siglas "GT" (o derivadas como "GTI", "GTS", etc.) Bueno, pues "GT" es "Gran Turismo" (forma original italiana), que a su vez viene de "Grand Tour".


----------



## chics

Yo entiendo que el coche quedó de lado.


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Dr. Quizá said:


> A cualquiera con un mínimo de interés en los coches le suena las siglas "GT" (o derivadas como "GTI", "GTS", etc.) Bueno, pues "GT" es "Gran Turismo" (forma original italiana), que a su vez viene de "Grand Tour".


 

¿Y si no tengo ese "minimo interés"? ¿Y si me interesan más los viajes que los coches?  
Creo que quedó más que claro que para cualquier latinoamericano, sin importar sus intereses, que turismo es una actividad económica y nada más. ¿a qué viene tanta incredulidad?


----------



## clares3

Juan Miguel González said:


> ¿Y si no tengo ese "minimo interés"? ¿Y si me interesan más los viajes que los coches?
> Creo que quedó más que claro que para cualquier latinoamericano, sin importar sus intereses, que turismo es una actividad económica y nada más. ¿a qué viene tanta incredulidad?


Como habrás visto, la incredulidad ha resultado ser recíproca. No podía imaginar que algo tan simple diera lugar a tantas dudas.


----------

